# Jiggery Pokery



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

If one is an elective resident in one EU country can one then establish residence in another, i.e., move? (Now that I write that it seems ... "unlikely" might be the kindest word.)

Are any EU countries easier to establish residence in than others?

:flypig:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depends on what you mean by "easier." 

France, for example, seems to have a significantly lower threshold for "financial resources" for retirees than what I've seen discussed here in Italy. Normally a steady pension (US Social Security or something similar) comfortably above the French minimum wage will suffice. However, the ongoing bureaucracy here in France can cause expats to weep if they run afoul of it. 

However - to answer your initial question, establishing residence in one EU (or Schengen) country doesn't guarantee you right to reside in another country within the EU (or Schengen). Immigration is left to the countries to regulate - it's not an EU determined thing.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Portugal I think might have the easiest rules for retirees. Including a large tax free allowance.

I think after a long enough residence you can apply for an EU status but we're talking ten years IIRC


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Spain's non-lucrative (can't work) visa is 2151 euros/mo. for yourself.


----------

